# The Official Looney Tunes Thread!



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 4, 2008)

(I believe this would go in Entertainment...)

Anyways...who doesn't adore Looney Tunes? Thus, I made an entire thread about it, mainly to promote my absolute obsession for it. Do you like it? Hate it? Throw roses at it? Throw tomatoes at it? Hmm?



My Favorite Looney Tunes:

1) Duck Amuck
2) The Ducksters
3) Duck Dodgers in the 24th and a Half Century
4) Robin Hood Daffy
5) Transylvania 6-5000


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 4, 2008)

I used to watch them all the time, but I haven't seen them in ages. They're still great, though.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 4, 2008)

Same here. I got cable about the time that they began to die out on TV, but I began to find them on YouTube and my obsession bloomed again.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 4, 2008)

"shhhh be vewy vewy qwiet, we're huning wabbits!"

I watched them all of the time. Now I have better things to do. I wish I could go back to liking them; I have such good memories of watching them.

My favourite is probably Road Runner and Wyle-e-Coyote.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 4, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I used to watch them all the time, but I haven't seen them in ages. They're still great, though.


I agree with everything Danni said here.

Also, this topic isn't official in any way...


----------



## Erika (Jul 5, 2008)

I always liked Tiny Tunes better then Looney Tunes. But that's probably because of "*random thingy* goes down the hooooooole."


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 5, 2008)

I grew up on them. Daffy Duck is cool. So is Elmer Fudd. I have a strong dislike to Bugs Bunny.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 5, 2008)

I LOVE Looney Tunes too! (and Tiny Toons, but that's another thread.)


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 8, 2008)

Looney Toons are awesome. I wish they still showed them on TV...


----------

